# Adoption in the UK



## water_baby82

Hi there,

My husband has been on a low dose antidepressant for the last two years, and may well be on it for a while. He is coping with life very well, not stressed, holding down a busy job etc etc. Due to him taking antidepressants would we be automatically dismissed as adoptive parents?

Thanks x


----------



## Sumaspikey

Hi 

I've been doing some googling today about adoption coz at the moment I feel it may well come to that!

I have read that if either person has a history of mental illness it can hamper the process however it does also say that if conditions are managed then it shouldn't be a probem. Have you spoken to your local adoption agency? xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

In the UK, you have to become a foster parent before adopting. There are no private adoption agencies in the UK :flower: It might be worthwhile to explore through your council's website :thumbup: They often have information nights and such.


----------



## CurlySue

I've read about a couple who had a similar problem on my adoption forum and they were told that the wife needed to be examined by their psychologist before they could be approved. I'm not sure they were totally upfront about things as the home study went along. In the end they were rejected as, because the wife was still on antidepressants, they felt the issue was 'unresolved'. This would be the potential problem your husband faced. They'd most certainly require a period of counselling for your husband as well as full disclosure on why he's on antidepressants and what his future outlook is. 

Each authority will have a different stance on things. This couple were told to go to another authority. The problem is, still being on medication and looking to be on medication for the forseeable future would indicate an issue to them and they have to be certain that the couple are in peak physical and mental health before the process begins. I've heard of people rejected because they have diabetes. Because they have been signed off work with stress in the previous year. It's a very, very strict process. We haven't even started ours properly yet and I already dread how invasive it's going to be. 

Make sure you are upfront to begin with. Don't hide anything. Don't hold anything back. It may well be that you'll need to 'shop around' local authorities and voluntary agencies to see which one has the best outcome for your particular situation.


----------



## Redfraggle

Ozzieshunni said:


> In the UK, *you have to become a foster parent before adopting*. There are no private adoption agencies in the UK :flower: It might be worthwhile to explore through your council's website :thumbup: They often have information nights and such.

Not true! You can adopt in the uk without being a foster parent first.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:shrug: That's what I heard for Scotland :shrug:


----------



## Redfraggle

Could be different in Scotland but it certainly isn't the case for the whole UK! :flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ah, good to know :thumbup: That's why I said to check with your council. I'm sure each council area has slightly different regulations, etc.


----------



## CurlySue

Ozzieshunni said:


> :shrug: That's what I heard for Scotland :shrug:

Its not true for Scotland either. You can be approved to be a foster carer or an adopter. To adopt, you do not need to have fostered. Adoption and Fostering are different types of parenting.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ah, you learn something new every day


----------



## CareBear

Redfraggle said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> In the UK, *you have to become a foster parent before adopting*. There are no private adoption agencies in the UK :flower: It might be worthwhile to explore through your council's website :thumbup: They often have information nights and such.
> 
> Not true! You can adopt in the uk without being a foster parent first.Click to expand...

I think where the confusion comes from is that if you are a foster carer and you have a child placed with you who has a plan for adoption, after they have been with you for a certain amount of time you can go straight to court and submit an application to adopt. They will then be assessed by an independent social worker and this is generally known as private adoption in the uk. I know however that my local authority don't support this they would prefer you to go through them and be assessed. You can however just be assessed as an adopter without having been as foster carer as already said. You can either approah you own local authority agency or go to a private agency such as barnardos. All children who will be placed for adoption will be under the care of the local authority so there are no priavte agencies who actually have the care of children in care.

Hope that all makes sense and maybe clarifies things a little.

Also good luck to anyone starting the process to be assessed or thinking about it :hugs:


----------

